
Help Us Annotate Michael Nielsen’s Book on Deep Learning - fermatslibrary
http://fermatslibrary.com/list/neural-networks-and-deep-learning
======
avivo
The interactive parts don't work e.g. in
[http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/chap4.html](http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/chap4.html)

If you want to annotate the original, interactives and all, you can use
something like [https://hypothes.is/](https://hypothes.is/) (also open source)

I think Fermat's library seems great for annotating older static papers, but
it the current version seems like the wrong format for this. Perhaps for
interactives, just embed the original site with hypothes.is annotations?

You can see what that would like using their proxy:
[https://via.hypothes.is/http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning...](https://via.hypothes.is/http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/chap4.html)

~~~
grkvlt
Wow, I hadn't heard of hypothes.is before, that proxy implementation is
awesome. I like the highlighting/commenting feature on Medium, for example,
and this adds it to any document transparently, it looks like. Good stuff.

------
diego898
I think this is an absolutely fantastic idea. I think every field should do
something like this for its "seminal" papers! I wanted to get something like
this going for "A Mathematical Theory of Communication"[1] which was just
posted [2] a week ago!

[1]:
[http://worrydream.com/refs/Shannon%20-%20A%20Mathematical%20...](http://worrydream.com/refs/Shannon%20-%20A%20Mathematical%20Theory%20of%20Communication.pdf)
[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12079826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12079826)

------
fermatslibrary
Hey HN, this is an experiment and we would like your help. We love Michael
Nielsen's book and we think it's one of the best starting points to learn
about Neural Networks and Deep Learning. Help us create the best place on the
internet to learn about these topics by adding your annotations (comments,
videos, lectures, blogposts...).

~~~
csours
I love this idea. I'm kind of sad that there aren't more projects like this.

See also the description of the Memex in "As We May Think" by Dr Vannevar
Bush: [http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1945/07/as-we-
ma...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1945/07/as-we-may-
think/303881/)

